# Cancelled case



## cmacpc (Jan 20, 2011)

Need some direction on this one, patient had epidural & delivered on 1/4. Was in-patient for couple of days due to rash on thigh, on 1/7 pt was scheduled for tubal ligation but after two attempts on the spinal it was unsuccesful, patient decided to cancel. How would this be coded???

TIA


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 22, 2011)

You can look at time invested and a requirement of a response from the physician to change the course of an intended procedure when it has to be determined that it has to be terminated. For the payment of preparing the patient, attempt at starting the procedure, realization the procedure needs to be aborted, documenting, potentially meeting with the patient's family and explaining to the patient the need to postpone completion or ensuring the patient receives the proper additional medical attention if there is circumstances that call for that then the procedure could warrant the reporting of the procedure with 53.


----------

